# Axes for wedging



## Husky372bbported (Nov 14, 2015)

I was wondering what the best axe is? I've been in the woods for just over 6 yrs now and all the axes that I've bought from the stores have made the wedge flex therefore not driving straight due to the curved head. I was wondering if there is any straight head axe available or what all of veterans have to say. Open to all. Thank you.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 14, 2015)

Drive your wedge with a sledge. Not a pro but I've found it to be best.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 14, 2015)

I use a 4lb machinists' hammer. No long handle to get caught in the brush. It tucks in my belt.


----------



## Husky372bbported (Nov 14, 2015)

I've tried 8 and 10 pound sledge hammers before. Didn't like the weight. Used an engineers hammer before. Liked it till I got pinched then I had to wait for the skidder operator to get back. That's why I prefer axes. They are lighter easier and if you get pinched you can get yourself out.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 14, 2015)

5 lb council axe.


----------



## Husky372bbported (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok I've been looking at the 2 1/2-4 lbs felling axes with a 28" handle. Also didn't know if a straight head would be better than a curved head


----------



## Haywire (Nov 14, 2015)

Check this: https://www.baileysonline.com/Fores...-Axe-5-lbs-with-28-Hickory-Handle-WP-1028.axd


----------



## Husky372bbported (Nov 14, 2015)

Haywire said:


> Check this: https://www.baileysonline.com/Fores...-Axe-5-lbs-with-28-Hickory-Handle-WP-1028.axd


How sharp does the edge stay? I like this one quiet a bit. Especially for the price.


----------



## Haywire (Nov 14, 2015)

I use mine for pounding wedges, it has a nice flat poll. But with a bit of file/stone work, you can get a pretty decent edge on it.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 14, 2015)

Curved head or handle? How does one hit the singles in a stack with a hammer? An axe has so many uses in tbe woods over a hammer. Chop chain when in trouble. Chop wire out of the way. Cut yourself out. Cut the end of yer recoil line clean when you've pulled it out and can't fish it thru. Make yer own wedge to reset the head when she comes loose. Stag yer pants when they're torn bad. On and on. The only time a sledge should be used is in something about 10ft dbh with steel wedges.


----------



## Husky372bbported (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok


Haywire said:


> I use mine for pounding wedges, but with a bit of file/stone work, you can get a pretty decent edge on it.


ok thank you. Placed an order on it to see how I like it


----------



## Husky372bbported (Nov 14, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Curved head or handle? How does one hit the singles in a stack with a hammer? An axe has so many uses in tbe woods over a hammer. Chop chain when in trouble. Chop wire out of the way. Cut yourself out. Cut the end of yer recoil line clean when you've pulled it out and can't fish
> 
> 
> bitzer said:
> ...


I meant curved head. I agree with what your saying. The axe has so many uses over a sledge or big hammer. Here in the northeast the largest I've cut was a red oak about 7 or so ft at the flares. I remember there was 310 board ft in the first 10'


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 14, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Curved head or handle? How does one hit the singles in a stack with a hammer? An axe has so many uses in tbe woods over a hammer. Chop chain when in trouble. Chop wire out of the way. Cut yourself out. Cut the end of yer recoil line clean when you've pulled it out and can't fish it thru. Make yer own wedge to reset the head when she comes loose. Stag yer pants when they're torn bad. On and on. The only time a sledge should be used is in something about 10ft dbh with steel wedges.



If I came across anything that was 10ft in diameter I would have to ask someone what it was that I was looking at. The timber here is glorified pecker poles 99% of the time.

I used to be a carpenter in a previous life. I can hit single wedges in a stack with my "Thor's Hammer" 100% of the time. I have a genuine phobia of needing to escape and getting caught in brush. No chaps. No axe handle. This hammer has given me a pretty annoying case of "tennis elbow" over the years, but I am too chicken of being hung up when I need to GTHO (get the Hell out).

I have a Pulaski, peavey, and utility knife in the crummy to help with other chores. Seldom needed, but needed just the same.


----------



## bnmc98 (Nov 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 5 lb council axe.



I use their 5 lb rafting axe. Works well. 
I used to use a 3.5 lb hammer but that only works on small stuff and I kept losing them.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 14, 2015)

Husky372bbported said:


> I've tried 8 and 10 pound sledge hammers before.



?


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 15, 2015)

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/hand-tools/axes/prosplithatch/

I, along with several other guys I work with, carry one of these. The head is heavy enough to effectively drive wedges but the overall size / length is short enough to be easy to carry with the rest of the kit.

Take Care


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

i use a heavy rafting axe another member was kind enough to send me. there just aren't any here, they seem to be a western thing. i did use a regular axe before that. cut the straight handle off about 26" and paint it blaze orange.
i like the axe cuz i will stick it in a trash tree nearby and can grab it easily. i used to use a short handled heavy sledge but it was always on the ground and i had to find it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## rwoods (Nov 15, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/SINGLE-BIT-PL...RN-AXE-LOG-RAFT-TOOL-/272046116702?nav=SEARCH 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 15, 2015)

I have 2 that I go to a 3.5# antique craftsman, and 5# council, I'll drag the council if I know I'm going to need to smear some wedges... other wise the craftsman does general duty. 

The Council brand has a couple different sizes and handle lengths, they have very good steel, and hold an edge very well (they are axes so don't expect a razor sharp edge to last more then a few days...) There are some other brands going that have the straight poll, but few and far between.

Also note that an axe is not meant to be a hammer, which is why most axes do not have a square poll on them, Council is one of the few that get that they are used to beat wedges, which should be soft plastic, (them hard head wedges are hard on axes, and probably meant for the folks that like to use hammers...)

And for those of you that like to drag hammers around, this happened yesterday, (first time in over a year... but still) 1/2 mile from the crummy at the end of a long day, figured it was less work to chop it free then to walk back and forth an extra trip.


----------



## coltont (Nov 15, 2015)

Council mining axe is my weapon of choice






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferguson system (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm surprised none of you have mentioned Fiskars x5, Fiskars x7, Øyo sportsaxe and forestry axe.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 15, 2015)

I also have a 2.25 lb and 3.5 lb axe as well. I like the lightest one I can get by with as well.


----------



## coltont (Nov 15, 2015)

Fiskars are a joke for driving wedges

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

the axe Ron posted in ebay, its just like mine. some needs to buy it, that is a dam good driver.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Nov 15, 2015)

Fiskars is by no means meant for driving anything even plastic wedges. Head is too small and never ever hit a steel wedge with it. Cracked the back of the handle on my x27 hasn't come off yet so haven't taken it back to the saw shop to get replaced. For driving wedges I started with a 4 pound short handled axe, 24" I think. I've been wanting a Barco for years, when the local saw shop gets them they usually sell out fast, so when they had one I pulled the trigger. Handle is 28" I think and much better than that short one I had.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 15, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> I have 2 that I go to a 3.5# antique craftsman, and 5# council, I'll drag the council if I know I'm going to need to smear some wedges... other wise the craftsman does general duty.
> 
> The Council brand has a couple different sizes and handle lengths, they have very good steel, and hold an edge very well (they are axes so don't expect a razor sharp edge to last more then a few days...) There are some other brands going that have the straight poll, but few and far between.
> 
> ...


Yep. Always the little **** and usually at the beginning or last cuts of the day. Much faster to chop er.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 15, 2015)

My 20" handle 4lb council I carry most of the time.


My 36" handle 5lb council with a 1/2" plated welded to the flat end for really beating back leaners.
Then I also have a 4lb council with a 28" handle for bigger wood.
Then I also carry a 15" wedge for setting wedges and pounding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Nov 15, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> If I came across anything that was 10ft in diameter I would have to ask someone what it was that I was looking at. The timber here is glorified pecker poles 99% of the time.
> 
> I used to be a carpenter in a previous life. I can hit single wedges in a stack with my "Thor's Hammer" 100% of the time. I have a genuine phobia of needing to escape and getting caught in brush. No chaps. No axe handle. This hammer has given me a pretty annoying case of "tennis elbow" over the years, but I am too chicken of being hung up when I need to GTHO (get the Hell out).
> 
> I have a Pulaski, peavey, and utility knife in the crummy to help with other chores. Seldom needed, but needed just the same.


I was referencing pounding wedges in OG wood out west. I've never seen anything over 6'dbh. I cut my handles 20" or so. Easy to one hand but long enough to get two on it. It rides on my back in a leather cordless drill holder I modified. The handle stays tight on me and never gets caught. I know what you mean though. I quit wearing chaps cuz I couldn't get away and nearly got thumped.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 15, 2015)

coltont said:


> Fiskars are a joke for driving wedges
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Glad you said it. I was guna go nuts on that one.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 15, 2015)

I build my poll out about an inch and a half farther and give it a good flat surface. Round the corners of course. Helps on reaching the double stacks and adds weight.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I was referencing pounding wedges in OG wood out west. I've never seen anything over 6'dbh. I cut my handles 20" or so. Easy to one hand but long enough to get two on it. It rides on my back in a leather cordless drill holder I modified. The handle stays tight on me and never gets caught. I know what you mean though. I quit wearing chaps cuz I couldn't get away and nearly got thumped.


we may not see the size but these heavy tops are hard to move. plus i am some times lifting what really don't want to go that way as you are i'm sure. idk how guys get away with 6" wedges and hatchet.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 15, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> we may not see the size but these heavy tops are hard to move. plus i am some times lifting what really don't want to go that way as you are i'm sure. idk how guys get away with 6" wedges and hatchet.


Come try pounding on the tall firs they are a wind sail with just a little wind. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 16, 2015)

150' of back leaning sob... Like trying to move a cargo ship with a finger nail.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 16, 2015)

Sometimes I use a 2 pound ballpeen to drive wedges, but have been known to drive them with a well appointed wooden club. A brushaxe is a close second. Irergardless, it's a thing of beauty to tip a tree over with wedges.
Take your hearing protection off so as to hear the tree hit the ground.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 16, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> 150' of back leaning sob... Like trying to move a cargo ship with a finger nail.


That's when the jack comes out much better response. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 16, 2015)

For the most part jacks are just another way to make a no nothing faller make it look like he's acomplishing something.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> For the most part jacks are just another way to make a no nothing faller make it look like he's acomplishing something.


If you're out falling a high dollar stick that needs a special lay with extra hinge they are well worth it. Or if you're out on a line with heavy back leaners.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 16, 2015)

Fallers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 16, 2015)

Skeans said:


> If you're out falling a high dollar stick that needs a special lay with extra hinge they are well worth it. Or if you're out on a line with heavy back leaners.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 16, 2015)

Skeans said:


> If you're out falling a high dollar stick that needs a special lay with extra hinge they are well worth it. Or if you're out on a line with heavy back leaners.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Never mind me, I haven't dumped anything bigger than a 4 foot rock maple. Tapped as is was.


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 16, 2015)

Skeans said:


> View attachment 461608
> 
> My 20" handle 4lb council I carry most of the time.
> View attachment 461613
> ...


15" plastic my ol man also liked for setting wedges and often pounding them. You ever try One of those mag driver wedges? Metal apparati with cutouts toward tip about where you would want to hold it and hit a wedge with it


----------



## Skeans (Nov 16, 2015)

Woos31 said:


> 15" plastic my ol man also liked for setting wedges and often pounding them. You ever try One of those mag driver wedges? Metal apparati with cutouts toward tip about where you would want to hold it and hit a wedge with it


I have before but prefer the wedge it can come in hand for putting into a tree that has set back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 16, 2015)

Skeans said:


> I have before but prefer the wedge it can come in hand for putting into a tree that has set back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Copy, I never known anybody that tried one just curious. I like a good council like the ones you mentioned myself


----------



## bitzer (Nov 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> For the most part jacks are just another way to make a no nothing faller make it look like he's acomplishing something.


Yeah mechanical advantage is stupid. Chainsaws do the same thing.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 16, 2015)

Skeans said:


> If you're out falling a high dollar stick that needs a special lay with extra hinge they are well worth it. Or if you're out on a line with heavy back leaners.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


i still ain't tried a jack. some day. and yeah i bet them firs do catch the wind.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 17, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i still ain't tried a jack. some day. and yeah i bet them firs do catch the wind.


Its fun. Hell of a lot better then beatin yerself to death. You can lift trees you would never have tried before.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 17, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 5 lb council axe.


What he said


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 18, 2015)

Could you supply a pic of that holster you made, please, bitz?


----------



## bitzer (Nov 18, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> Could you supply a pic of that holster you made, please, bitz?


Slayer asked for that a year or two ago. Still haven't. I will try the next couple of days. Finally got a computer in the house I can mess with pics now. I will get my wedge belt set up on here. I like tinkering with stuff just to see if i can do it or improve it. I'm putting old calk soles on new boots right now.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 18, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> Could you supply a pic of that holster you made, please, bitz?


Going to say my axes slip in between my back and my wedge pouch yet to loose one that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dooby (Nov 23, 2015)

Personally i like to carry an axe that has an extended shoulder(distance from back of handle to the poll) and a flat poll w/rounded edges. Bitzr gave me the idea a few years ago when something similar was a topic to add more metal to the poll
. Ax head is 4.25-4.5 lbs(not sure). handle is 27". Cant use the aluminum scabbards after i broke my back so axe gets tucked in belt or stump to next tree. Generally i carry 3 tens and have 12's and eights in the truck. the trees out here have a predominant lean for the most part and tend to bend to the sun a bit more than west of the divide. Want another mag. wedge for winter. they can be useful about 55 times a season an you can use the magnesium to build a fire


----------



## fool skip (Dec 19, 2015)

I use a 3lb. axe with a 24 in. handle. Try to find one as flat as possible on the back. One's like mine were quite common back in the seventies when timber cutting was big business in Southern Oregon. They are hard to find now. Carry a five pounder in the truck for screw-ups.


----------



## Terry L (Jan 18, 2016)

Husky372bbported said:


> I was wondering what the best axe is? I've been in the woods for just over 6 yrs now and all the axes that I've bought from the stores have made the wedge flex therefore not driving straight due to the curved head. I was wondering if there is any straight head axe available or what all of veterans have to say. Open to all. Thank you.





Husky372bbported said:


> I was wondering what the best axe is? I've been in the woods for just over 6 yrs now and all the axes that I've bought from the stores have made the wedge flex therefore not driving straight due to the curved head. I was wondering if there is any straight head axe available or what all of veterans have to say. Open to all. Thank you.


I get a single bit axe with the fiberglass handle, then I weld a piece of metal on it to make the part that hits the wedges bigger-usually it is about 2" wide and 4" long, and about 1/2" to 5/8" thick-whatever I have around at the time. I also like the additional weight of that welded on metal for driving wedges. Don't let the handle get too hot or it will damage that part of it.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 18, 2016)

fool skip said:


> I use a 3lb. axe with a 24 in. handle. Try to find one as flat as possible on the back. One's like mine were quite common back in the seventies when timber cutting was big business in Southern Oregon. They are hard to find now. Carry a five pounder in the truck for screw-ups.View attachment 471473
> View attachment 471473


They are still pretty common up in the Northern part of Oregon and Sw Washington. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Jan 18, 2016)

Terry L said:


> I get a single bit axe with the fiberglass handle, then I weld a piece of metal on it to make the part that hits the wedges bigger-usually it is about 2" wide and 4" long, and about 1/2" to 5/8" thick-whatever I have around at the time. I also like the additional weight of that welded on metal for driving wedges. Don't let the handle get too hot or it will damage that part of it.


It'll also break down the glue as well with too much heat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 19, 2016)

i ain't never been able to hit any thing accurate with a plastic handle any thing. dunno why, just can't. i like a good hickory handle trimmed to 24-26".


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 19, 2016)

plastic gets greasy, doesn't absorb hand sweat or bar oil.

Plus you can carve your name in viking runes on a wood handle and it doesn't look real strange... well... not so strange as to be super tacky...


----------



## Shagbark (Jan 19, 2016)

Going to give a Husqvarna Carpenters Axe a go for driving wedges. Should be a step up from the hatchet I've been using.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 21, 2016)

Shagbark said:


> View attachment 480056
> Going to give a Husqvarna Carpenters Axe a go for driving wedges. Should be a step up from the hatchet I've been using.



Those Husky axes come with a Swedish head made by Gränsfors. They make great and sharp heads for carving. Although in the brush you'll end up cutting yourself and your caparison. You might want to give it a tad of a grinder touch before you go. Carbon steel will also get rusty. I'm guessing the stains won't be an issue for a cutter.

Gränsfors makes great falling axe heads as well. Husky seems to have them set on their own handle.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah no need to have too sharp of an axe. Mine has all kinds of chips in it from choppin barb wire, the occasional saw chain, and such. It still chops when I get pinched.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Terry L said:


> I get a single bit axe with the fiberglass handle, then I weld a piece of metal on it to make the part that hits the wedges bigger-usually it is about 2" wide and 4" long, and about 1/2" to 5/8" thick-whatever I have around at the time. I also like the additional weight of that welded on metal for driving wedges. Don't let the handle get too hot or it will damage that part of it.



I hope I am not intruding, but I recently got some woods training from a retired forester/logger here in MS, and he pulled out a Council axe to drive his wedges, and I wanted to look into getting something similar, but wondered about getting some other people's take(s) on styles and weights

Do you guys recommend staying away from axes with heads like the Hudson Bay, I was liking the idea of welding some metal onto the back of the axe. Or are the axe heads that themselves resemble a wedge what you prefer? 

Things shaped like this one:


Samlock said:


> Those Husky axes come with a Swedish head made by Gränsfors. They make great and sharp heads for carving. Although in the brush you'll end up cutting yourself and your caparison. You might want to give it a tad of a grinder touch before you go. Carbon steel will also get rusty. I'm guessing the stains won't be an issue for a cutter.
> 
> Gränsfors makes great falling axe heads as well. Husky seems to have them set on their own handle.



And why get a 5lb axe head, not something lighter?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 21, 2016)

Council raft pattern is pretty slick, whether you go all out and get the 5# or the 3.5 or 4 is up to you. 

Nice fat square poll on em good for whacking wedges. American made, and they won't cost the second mortgage... granted not cheap but not insane either.

Normally I drag around my 3.5 ish Craftsman (antique) mostly cause I like it a lot. And it does a good enough job of beating wedges, but I'm also a large dude with lots of extra leverage to swing an axe with. Also since its recent reforging the poll is nice and square again, and its no longer squished... Don't use yer axe as a jack plate... 

But if I know I'm going to be up against a monster the 5# council comes out for some fresh air and a little bit of wedge melting.


----------



## Grey (Jan 21, 2016)

Council "Miners Axe,", 3.5-4# Dayton or Jersey head, 20-26" straight handle. That will do us. Good price and made in America, too.


----------



## Grey (Jan 21, 2016)

The Council goes everywhere with me for the lat yr. It's great for pound wedges, an any number of other odd jobs. Literally my right hand man in the woods.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Grey said:


> The Council goes everywhere with me for the lat yr. It's great for pound wedges, an any number of other odd jobs. Literally my right hand man in the woods.



So do you guys like the Veritas or whatever Council's fancy smancy steel is, or just the regular Council Tool's?


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> So do you guys like the Veritas or whatever Council's fancy smancy steel is, or just the regular Council Tool's?



Velvicut


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 21, 2016)

council uses a good high carbon steel, not sure on specifics but it holds an edge well, and puts up with abuse. Probably "drop forged" or whatever (heated and pressed in dies)

the collins and other china axes I've used have been cast steel on a good day.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> And why get a 5lb axe head, not something lighter?



It's like getting spanked for doing somethin naughty. You'll thank yourself later for dragging around a two extra pounds.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

Samlock said:


> It's like getting spanked for doing somethin naughty. You'll thank yourself later for dragging around a two extra pounds.



I was thinking, of this one

http://www.wetterlings.com/bushman-axe-by-les-stroud/

Especially since it does Not have an axe handle, notice how the piece past the poll/head is completely rounded not wedge shaped. I think that is a sledge hammer handle, but you get the ability to chop yourself out of a pinch.... a problem I've .... NEVER had before. 

But I was thinking of having a tad more metal welded to the poll/hammer to make it a little heavier, and more surface area to contact the wedge. Are there any other axes like this, or rather have you seen any others like this? (Maybe at a lower price?)


----------



## Grey (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> I was thinking, of this one
> 
> http://www.wetterlings.com/bushman-axe-by-les-stroud/
> 
> ...


 
Interesting design, but I noticed the total wgt is only 1 kg (2.2#) including the handle... Maybe nice for carrying in a backpack, but not heavy enough for pounding wedges IMHO.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2016)

you can get a hatchet at the hardware store that would do the same as that thing.

only 1 kilo is what 1.4 pounds or something and the head is way to small, all you would end up doing is mushrooming the wedges, not to mention finding a replacement handle is next to impossible.

Now if you wanted to build a shanty and use it to chop saplings and beat the occasional nail its the tool of choice.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

Grey said:


> Interesting design, but I noticed the total wgt is only 1 kg (2.2#) including the handle... Maybe nice for carrying in a backpack, but not heavy enough for pounding wedges IMHO.



That is why I was thinking of having more metal welded onto the hammer (but like I said I'd rather find a less pricey manufacturer)........ that and the wedge mushrooming


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2016)

council makes a 3.5 pounder not to heavy to drag around but big enough to be effective, a good shape for wedge driving and made from qualitiy steel.

and it won't cost as much as a new husky.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

Wood handle is the only way to go, I needed an Axe and at one point I could get 3 1/2 Lb at Canadian tire and cut them down to 22" giving me a straight handle. Then just tape the end slightly. Last year I bought a composite/ fiberglass one as that's all I could find with the right head over 22". What a piece of garbage. Hard on the hands creating low force. I was able to find what I wanted in a saw shop close to the job and only had to use it two days. Welding a couple small plates on sure makes a difference, just that little bit and it is much easier on wedges. Splitting them can be an issue in cold environments. Narrow axe heads can be too much force to one small area on cold days. Widen the head and problem solved. Narrow axe heads are long and wide ones are short so costom gives you the best of both worlds from a stock 3.5 lb
Those 5lb are beautiful wedge melters and would be nice for a back up at a heli pad or the edge of your Quarter but that's all.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

Grey said:


> Council "Miners Axe,", 3.5-4# Dayton or Jersey head, 20-26" straight handle. That will do us. Good price and made in America, too.


That is nice Falling axe^^^ ,that handle is like swinging a baseball back not an upsidedown axe. Nice short solid cutter unlike the Eastwing or ox head style and won't have the tendency to flop to the side on those not so square hits or square hits for that matter. Don't see them here, I'm assuming that's a five pictured above? They make a 3.5 & 4 lb you say?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

meh, i use a 5lb rafting axe.......if i need to wedge, i need to wedge not nudge. my advice is to find an old good head and re haft a nice straight hickory handle on it. cut off at length you like. way cheaper and a better axe.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

treeslayer2003 said:


> meh, i use a 5lb rafting axe.......if i need to wedge, i need to wedge not nudge. my advice is to find an old good head and re haft a nice straight hickory handle on it. cut off at length you like. way cheaper and a better axe.


Your axe is too wide, where is the skill in that? Lol j/K
I like that axe a lot. Good taste with the handle type and style. I would only like to own a 5 lb melter and polish it..but not on my wedges.. Lol
4 lb would be nice if I could find the right looking head.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

Moreover treeslayer man.
How often or long do you keep it on your back through out the day climbing hills.
Other issues is steep ground and belled trunks means a sideways swing and that gets hard, loosing speed and accuracy in a hurry when the extra weigh is extended. It's not an everyday axe for us.


----------



## Grey (Jan 23, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> That is nice Falling axe^^^ ,that handle is like swinging a baseball back not an upsidedown axe. Nice short solid cutter unlike the Eastwing or ox head style and won't have the tendency to flop to the side on those not so square hits or square hits for that matter. Don't see them here, I'm assuming that's a five pictured above? They make a 3.5 & 4 lb you say?


I think it's 4#.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Moreover treeslayer man.
> How often or long do you keep it on your back through out the day climbing hills.
> Other issues is steep ground and belled trunks means a sideways swing and that gets hard, loosing speed and accuracy in a hurry when the extra weigh is extended. It's not an everyday axe for us.


its not ever on my back, normaly stuck in a stump or trash sapling nearby. i am never that far out from the landing like you guys.....couple hundred yards average.
hey i gave up a 6lb sledge for this lol.
idk how y'all wear your axe, it would pull mah britches off my skinny ass even with spenders lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

I believe so...it's what it appears. I checked them out. Sweet axe. I can tell the clobber has the width and length. It's classed as being "new". I see an older 4 lb on E-Bay for less at $77 but just a side veiw.
"If it ain't got the girth it ain't got the worth" 
"And that what she said"


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

That's it treeslayer! That's the one right there?... Yes it's definitely not hanging off your backside..lol. I just bought two for this job and a can of orange spray. I stepped out on the deck to paint then while they were dry and warm the eve before first day and got half of one side done and it won't spray. I leave $hit to the last min. Falling is one of the most dangerous and macho jobs and the only trade that if you paint a piece of equipment pink one of your peers with pick it up and say " cool! ,I like it" lol.

20 seconds until Gologit posts;

"Not in my neighborhood they don't"[


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

don't paint the head with marking paint, you'll wear it lol. yeah i did it lol.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

treeslayer2003 said:


> its not ever on my back, normaly stuck in a stump or trash sapling nearby. i am never that far out from the landing like you guys.....couple hundred yards average.
> hey i gave up a 6lb sledge for this lol.
> idk how y'all wear your axe, it would pull mah britches off my skinny ass even with spenders lol.


Lol 6 lb sledge. You ain't messing around.
Farmers tools. I use a harness with about 80% on my waist and 20% on my shoulders but the shoulders take the weight on the bend. I'll post it in bitzers thread


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

i couldn't find any thing around here even remotely like a rafting pattern. a good friend here sent me that one, it came from the left side.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, I recall the story now, nice man yes.
We don't really get cool stuff here either.
I've never heard of a Four lb until this site
Rarely see 5lb


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2016)

hmm think I need to call jameson... west boast is making sense?

The 4's are sorta rare but saw shops here can order them, at least the good saw shops.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

lol, he just talks funny lmao


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> hmm think I need to call jameson... west boast is making sense?
> 
> The 4's are sorta rare but saw shops here can order them, at least the good saw shops.


Lol. I think you're talking about whiskey
but it could be a name for an Asylum state side, I'll have to ask my GF...ERM, I mean because she is from the lower 48.

"West boast is Starting to make sense"
Well that's because I have a day off today.
My excuse the other times?
To many days off.
Yes if I want the good stuff I definitely have to go through Madison's and such or eBay. I want a programmable radia again.
I had an ICOM I could program in a second and I would just use the bottom channels for floaters and program the frequencies for each job. Now we can't get them anymore. I just payed $56 last week for 2 channels that took her two minutes and they are in the middle somewhere out of number order. I'm going on my third job this year after I clean up and pull my sled and saw tomorrow. Lol


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2016)

Jameson's whisky, or uskin... among the possibility of other things...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

That's what I thought, oh and we're not doing deals across the line. Evidently you think a 'key' is 1.4 lb
Come to think of it maybe we should just do one. Lol I am the metric and Pepsi generation all in one. Thats 2.2 lb


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2016)

****ing hate metric


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 23, 2016)

One has to own twice as many tools it seems. My Chevy's metric even.
Yes I was in grade 6 when they brought it in Canada. I'm glad I was young enough.
I remember we had a bathroom scale that was in stones, which we brought from England. 14 lb to the stone. I have to much useless information.. Lol.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 23, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> .... and the only trade that if you paint a piece of equipment pink one of your peers with pick it up and say " cool! ,I like it" lol.
> 
> 20 seconds until Gologit posts;
> 
> "Not in my neighborhood they don't"[



It took me longer than 20 seconds 'cause I spent most of the day in the woods. Or what's left of them after the fire.

And on the subject of pink axes? A few years ago I found a can of bright...as in "burn out your retinas bright" purple paint and painted my axe with it. Then I took white electrical tape and spiraled the handle with it. Kinda gave it a pschyedelic barber pole effect. It was easy to see when I dropped it the brush or tossed it out ahead of me. A lot of people commented on it and pretty soon there were a lot guys passing that can of paint around and a lot of bright purple axes on the job.
Actually you didn't really need to see that axe. The paint was so loud you could hear it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2016)

tried paint once... i'm a little color blind... it didn't help much.

Only lost my axe once in a skid trail of all things ran it over I don't know how many times, found it the next day.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 24, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Lol. I think you're talking about whiskey
> but it could be a name for an Asylum state side, I'll have to ask my GF...ERM, I mean because she is from the lower 48.



Hahaha, very funny lover boy...Hey, if you guys don't have an axe for your wedgies, you can always try this...


----------



## bitzer (Jan 24, 2016)

The falling axe is often over thought. Mine are cheap from the hardware store or box store. You just have to sort thru all twenty of em to find the best one. Cut the handle off at preffered and go. I usually lengthen the poll and widen slightly. When its time to reset the handle i buy the rafting handles from same stores. Again have to dig for the good one. Mine is somewhere between 4-5 lbs. I use to lose mine all the time before wearing it. I hate looking around for things when i should be making money.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 24, 2016)

I get what yer saying westboast. Even thru all the typos, slang, and spelling errors. I also did a lot of acid as a kid. And i know how much is in a key. Didn't learn that at school tho.


----------



## Bwildered (Jan 25, 2016)

View attachment 481161


This is this my working axe, 2.3 kg or 5 lbs, it's sharp & has to be able to cut & release a bar pinched in a decent sized log or limb, as I only carry one saw on the machine, they have to have a nice slender end profile so they stick in the end grain of a stump & then you rest the CS bar against them while the chain is sharpened on the saw, not as good for driving wedges as a sledge hammer but its multipurpose, I picked the unground head up at market for $5.
That's a 14lb sledge in one of the pics for comparison.
Fanski


----------



## bitzer (Jan 25, 2016)

Does keeping it in the fridge help it keep the edge fresh?


----------



## Bwildered (Jan 25, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Does keeping it in the fridge help it keep the edge fresh?


It stops stuff getting pitted from rust, that shed only has 2 walls so rain blows in on the odd occasion.
Tanks


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 25, 2016)

@Bwildered
Cool axe, great deal. It even has the continent outline on it. Different strokes for different folks. I have never filed my axe but then again we aren't dealing with the same wood. Many fallers don't in the western hemisphere but I think it's something thats was past down from the elders way before my time. Gologit and others would have move history on it. Obviously its developed from trending accidents I would think. Not a big fan of the vertical hammer loop as it slaps your leg all day as well when you fall through holes its easy to bust ribs for sure. Cutting yourself would be the other concern.
Horizontal "6 O'clock" draws would definitely eliminate slicing yourself open and breaking ribs. A sheath is not practical for Production. Since weight is not a factor for you then have you considered a stump vice? They weigh about one pound.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow, you guys use such fancy tools. That's my wedge driver, not pretty or fancy but hasn't failed me in 5 years so far  cost me $5 at a yard sale lol


----------



## ArtB (Apr 17, 2016)

Since this got resurrected:

re, fwiw:
_"in the woods for just over 6 yrs now and all the axes that I've bought from the stores have made the wedge flex therefore not driving straight due to the curved head"
_
I was going to say to OP another 6 years and you will be able to hit the wedge square! Now it is down to 5-1/2 years <G>


There was an old movie about the golden spike, doubt a true story but Dr Durant or someone of similar hierarchy of one of the railroads was scheduled to take a swing at one of the final spikes. Only one bigwig to hit the spike with a spike hammer (1-5/8 dia head, 18" long double head, 8# if you have never hefted one)
Story in the movie was he was saying the other railroad did not drive all their spikes all the way in, so the hero's sidekick in the movie forced (at the point of a .45 peacemaker) the bigwig to walk a few miles of track and set any loose spikes, etc.. . 
If you ever learn to drive railroad spikes, you can hit wedges square with a regular axe head.


----------



## Scablands (Apr 17, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-CCD45...=1460874899&sr=8-2&keywords=dead+blow+Estwing

I use a dead blow hammer. Easy carry in the hammer loop of my pants. I do not fall 150' leaners, however. Nor am I a professional faller. But it's really handy and it multitasks well.


----------



## 1270d (Apr 17, 2016)

This is what I use. Can easily be stored in my lunch pail, and I haven't broken a wedge in years. Ergonomic handle design cuts down on blisters suffered by my town hands.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 17, 2016)

nscoyote said:


> Wow, you guys use such fancy tools. That's my wedge driver, not pretty or fancy but hasn't failed me in 5 years so far  cost me $5 at a yard sale lolView attachment 498845



So hows about trying to pack that thing 2-3 miles a day? on cruddy ground, through thick brush, with a large saw, a few wedges, fuel, oil, and water?

while yes a big sledge makes wedging easier, carrying it is another thing all together.


----------



## ArtB (Apr 17, 2016)

_pack that thing 2-3 miles a day_

... you forgot to add in that it is late November and raining, with all the ferns and salial dripping , and hypothermia just waiting for you <G>


----------



## Skeans (Apr 17, 2016)

Or 90 degrees on level 1 season with poison oak and ivy and lots of bees pissed off, a council axe just works better even just adding a plate on it for more weight some times is enough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Apr 17, 2016)

ArtB said:


> _pack that thing 2-3 miles a day_
> 
> ... you forgot to add in that it is late November and raining, with all the ferns and salial dripping , and hypothermia just waiting for you <G>


I thought that was why you didn't wear cotton....? 



I like having the axe with hammer capabilities for those instances of "oh fudge I've been pinched"


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Apr 17, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Or 90 degrees on level 1 season with poison oak and ivy and lots of bees pissed off, a council axe just works better even just adding a plate on it for more weight some times is enough.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I have some quite nice pictures of one I did this to but.... they are on another site..... , and I don't have them on my phone at the moment.


The thing is perfectly balanced, I have a picture of it completely suspended on a nail head, and is almost exactly 5.0 lbs


----------



## Skeans (Apr 17, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> I have some quite nice pictures of one I did this to but.... they are on another site..... , and I don't have them on my phone at the moment.
> 
> 
> The thing is perfectly balanced, I have a picture of it completely suspended on a nail head, and is almost exactly 5.0 lbs


I started out with a 5.0 lbs head then add a piece of 3/4 plate to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Apr 17, 2016)

Skeans said:


> I started out with a 5.0 lbs head then add a piece of 3/4 plate to it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I believe mine was a Council Tool Hudson Bay, I don't remember how much those heads weight, but I then added a solid piece of round stock to it, and then ground until the stock was flater/flat-ish and 5lbs


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Apr 17, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> So hows about trying to pack that thing 2-3 miles a day? on cruddy ground, through thick brush, with a large saw, a few wedges, fuel, oil, and water?
> 
> while yes a big sledge makes wedging easier, carrying it is another thing all together.


That's what kids and girlfriends a for. J/k sorta 
Granted I don't slough through the woods all day every day. I work my 100acres every day I can usually put a 6-7h stretch in 3days a week.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 20, 2016)

Funny thread.

Both new 3.5LB pined axes. Both advertised as Falling axes. One of them definitely is. I bought them both when this thread started and gone into axe heaven they are.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Apr 20, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Funny thread.
> 
> Both new 3.5LB pined axes. Both advertised as Falling axes. One of them definitely is. I bought them both when this thread started and gone into axe heaven they are.View attachment 499327


Axe heaven? As in they are broken and no longer of use, Lost, or something else?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 20, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> I have some quite nice pictures of one I did this to but.... they are on another site..... , and I don't have them on my phone at the moment.
> 
> 
> The thing is perfectly balanced, I have a picture of it completely suspended on a nail head, and is almost exactly 5.0 lbs




What are you buildings a battleship?
First you got a claw hammer then a 5:lb axe..lol


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Apr 20, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> What are you buildings a battleship?
> First you got a claw hammer then a 5:lb axe..lol


The balance was actually a pleasant surprise, I had not spent extra time getting it balanced, either way it is a neat picture.



Claw hammer?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 20, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> The balance was actually a pleasant surprise, I had not spent extra time getting it balanced, either way it is a neat picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Claw hammer?



I'm sorry, you didn't say that at all you said "an axe with hammer capabilities" so right back at ya???? What do you mean??


Michaelmj11 said:


> Axe heaven? As in they are broken and no longer of use, Lost, or something else?


I only ever broke one handle when I forgot it at the stump and hit it with the next tree top. I'll never forget that moment. when I worked my face back and limbed out the big spruce one tree was overtop of my spruce that I didn't see or hear it fall. The trees got wet snow the night before and the disturbance was enough to bring it down.
Mainly I lose the axes. One off the back of a quad in November. Then these two I lost a few days apart, early February. One flew out of my skimmer going way to fast in the dark on my sled. I never got a change to go back. We demobed out that night and it was a long ways back.
The other one was a bit of a mystery. May have got left where we loaded close to the road late again or someone lost there's and graded it out of my truck box? Some I have burnt in fires and then the metals no good. I have lost many in holes on the coast


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Apr 20, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I'm sorry, you didn't say that at all you said "an axe with hammer capabilities" so right back at ya???? What do you mean??
> 
> I only ever broke one handle when I forgot it at the stump and hit it with the next tree top. I'll never forget that moment. when I worked my face back and limbed out the big spruce one tree was overtop of my spruce that I didn't see or here it fall. The trees got wet snow the night before and the disturbance was enough the bring it down.
> Mainly I lose the axes. One off the back of a quad in November. Then these two I lost a few days apart early February. One flew out of my skimmer going way to fast in the dark. I never got a change to go back. We demobed out that night and it was a long ways back.
> ...



I figured you meant lost, but IF it had turned out that going to Axe heaven meant they had been broken (especially since you showed a picture of just the head) I would have been rather surprised and curious about how it had been managed. 




Is what I'd been referring to, so not exactly claw hammer shaped. I just didn't know what you had meant by claw hammer earlier, is the only reason I had asked.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 21, 2016)

I was getting subliminal messages from the hammer above your post.
I'm getting another one.

It's looks like Lassie...it is Lassie.
"What is it boy? Tell us what it is boy?
"Little Johnny has got his nuts caught in the reef and the tide is comming up! Lead the way boy!...lead the way!

*edit..I'm off to bed,talk to you after


----------



## catbuster (Apr 21, 2016)

I use a Fire Hooks Unlimited eight pound flat head axe that goes anywjere I do on a jobsite. It's got a flat (with chamfered edges) 3.5" by 1.5" striking surface on the pole. It was designed to hit stuff with the pole and drive them. It's not really a cutting axe, but it's made of good steel so I would imagine you could make it one by reprofiling the edge. The other letdown is the fiberglass handle, but you could hang it on a wood one as soon as you broke the fiberglass one. 

I've also taken a TNT Denver tool. Really bad chopper. I was suprised how well it worked as a splitting maul. 

Will upload photos in the morning when I go to work.


----------

